
Symbian CEO Disses Linux-Based Android (2007) - revorad
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2007/11/symbian-ceo-dis/
======
blinkingled
Steve Jobs was dismissing it as recently as Oct 2010 - probably still does :)

But given the state of Android in 2007 and the state of various Linux based
platforms it was probably well justified to diss it in 2007.

